# Got to play with the a77 today



## goodguy

I went with my wife to the mall today and I was happy to see there was a Sony store there.
I zoomed straight to the a77, it called me, sang to me, wispered my name seductively.
Even before holding it I loved its design, so attractive!!!
I held it in my hands and it felt Sooo solid and right, I was droolling all over the camera.
In the hand it felt perfect even better then my D7000.
The AF system is lightning fast and this EVF is GORGEOUS.

I still am not the biggest fans of the transparent mirror stechnology and even if I wanted to buy the a77 I couldnt afford it but MAN What A Camera :hail::hail::hail:


----------



## cosmonaut

It's a great camera. The SLT will grow on you. I have a D800 and have to mirror up when I shoot low light landscapes. With the SLT there is no flipping mirror. Also the a77 is so much quiter.


----------



## Blitz55

That looks fantastic. I have an a550, id love to move to that some day. But That camera is to good for me, I can see it looking down on me and calling me a peon. Hell my camera looks down on me but I'll get better.  

Good post.


----------



## 2fastlx

I love my a77. Not too many complaints. The kit 16-50 2.8 lens is sharp as can be. Spend the extra money for it.


----------



## Nervine

I have really been trying to decide on if I should make jump from A55 to A77. Thing holding me back is the rumors about A78 possible coming out this year.


----------



## Blitz55

Nervine said:


> I have really been trying to decide on if I should make jump from A55 to A77. Thing holding me back is the rumors about A78 possible coming out this year.



Hi Nervine

I don't know how much you know about lenses, but I have a thread bellow this one asking about some 70-300mm lenses for my camera. If you have any opinions I posted the two I think it's come down to in my price range which isn't much, but id love to hear them. If not no problem, just trying to get thoughts before I pull the trigger on buying one. 

Thanks.


----------



## James2k50

I have the A65 and couldn't be happier with it! Doesn't have the weather sealed body or magnesium alloy construction but keep it in a bag when I'm out in the wilderness. It's still sturdy enough for my uses. 
Photo quality is top notch when using a nice bright lens to keep the ISO down. Processing is nice when shooting in RAW  

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James2k50

There will always be a replacement. Just buy the camera that suits your needs and get creative. Enjoy  



Blitz55 said:


> Nervine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thing holding me back is the rumors about A78 possible coming out this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nervine
> 
> I don't know how much you know about lenses, but I have a thread bellow this one asking about some 70-300mm lenses for my camera. If you have any opinions I posted the two I think it's come down to in my price range which isn't much, but id love to hear them. If not no problem, just trying to get thoughts before I pull the trigger on buying one.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...




Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janeen

Im getting ready to purchase a new camera & can't decide between the Sony a77 & Nikon d7100.... someone please help me decide! ?!


----------



## LouR

Asking Sony A77 lovers what kind of camera to get is like asking a collie breeder what kind of dog is best. LOL


			
				Nervine said:
			
		

> I have really been trying to decide on if I should make jump from A55 to  A77. Thing holding me back is the rumors about A78 possible coming out  this year.



I had gotten my Minolta 5D at almost half price when the A100 came out, then got the A100 for half price when its replacement arrived.  This time I didn't wait and I'm so glad I didn't!  This thing has the bells and whistles, the picture quality is terrific-whatever is going to be in the _rumored_ A78 can't be that much of a difference to make you wait on a possibility. I used a portion of my tax refund for it.  Sony stores have in-store credit (thru GE Bank).  Do it!


----------



## Janeen

Ohhh sorry!  Doesn't seem like everyone is 100% Sony on here to me.... it was a question!?!


----------



## LouR

Janeen said:


> Ohhh sorry!  Doesn't seem like everyone is 100% Sony on here to me.... it was a question!?!


 Sony sub-forum, Hon. Might be nay-sayers stopping by but your question should probably be elsewhere and besides, you said nothing about what your needs are.  What do you shoot? How much experience do you have/long have you been shooting? Budget? What are you using now, if anything?


----------



## Janeen

My interest are weddings,  sports,  outdoor events,  landscape.  I'm just starting out.  As far as cameras,  I'm looking for something that I can keep for a long while.  Not really interested in getting a "beginners" camera that I'm just going to have to upgrade a year down the road. Was sold on the Nikon d7100 UNTIL I layed eyes on the Sony a77.... WOW,  what a camera!


----------



## goodguy

Janeen said:


> Im getting ready to purchase a new camera & can't decide between the Sony a77 & Nikon d7100.... someone please help me decide! ?!


I really like the a77 but the D7100 should be the better camera.


----------



## LouR

Janeen said:


> My interest are weddings,  sports,  outdoor events,  landscape.  I'm just starting out.  As far as cameras,  I'm looking for something that I can keep for a long while.  Not really interested in getting a "beginners" camera that I'm just going to have to upgrade a year down the road. Was sold on the Nikon d7100 UNTIL I layed eyes on the Sony a77.... WOW,  what a camera!



If you think you would have to  "upgrade" a year down the road, you need to read up more on photography.  Having the latest and greatest isn't what is going to make your photos great-only look nicer.  Maybe.  "Just starting out", you are going to be spending a LOT of money for things like lenses, filters, speed lights, cards and whatever else I can't think of this time of  night.  "Beginner's camera"? That would be Fisher Price.  Other than point and shoots, there is not much that could be called that and, in my opinion, if you are just starting out, the less bells and whistles, the better. Learn the craft (that means NO "Auto" shooting), learn what things actually mean.  Buy what you would consider a "beginner's camera" and beat it to death learning.  If it won't die and you're getting more into it and better at it, THEN shell out the big bucks and keep the beater as a back up.  Lay out 3 or 4 grand and find out, eh, this isn't my thing and you're out about $2800.  Lay out 1 grand and go nuts and you get your money's worth.


----------



## Janeen

I wasnt referring to the a77 OR the d7100 as a beginners camera by no means!  I think they are both awesome cameras & can't decide between the two. I've heard both good & bad about both, which makes my decision harder!  All I've ever owned is Nikons but,  im so impressed with the a77! And you are EXACTLY RIGHT... it's NOT the camera,  it's the person!


----------



## Janeen

goodguy said:


> I really like the a77 but the D7100 should be the better camera.



Thank you "goodguy" for your opinion! It's good to know that someone can state their opinion & give advice WITHOUT having to include a smarta$$ statement like SOME on here! I was ready to quit this forum!  So many on here seem so d@mn hateful!


----------



## Kolia

You'll need a thick skin if you decide to go with Sony !  Lol

Now that the a99 is out, there is no technical limitation going with any brand. Sony might not be the easiest in term of community support for brand specific issues. Yet I haven't had any problem finding answers to my questions so far. Here or elsewhere. 

Some users love to rant against Sony. But if you keep your wits and ask specific question, those same guys will give you good answers. 

The a77 with its 16-50mm f2.8 is a good kit. I find that slower lens tend to be shelved eventually. The camera itself is older than the not yet available d7100.


----------



## Janeen

Thank you so much for your advice Koila


----------



## Janeen

Kolia *


----------



## goodguy

Janeen said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the a77 but the D7100 should be the better camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you "goodguy" for your opinion! It's good to know that someone can state their opinion & give advice WITHOUT having to include a smarta$$ statement like SOME on here! I was ready to quit this forum! So many on here seem so d@mn hateful!
Click to expand...


I believe we are all here to have fun and think we should try to keep this as clean as possible.
I was very active in fountain pen forums and watch forums and sometimes things got out of hand there, I simply stay away from negativity and tray to spred as much as I can positive feelings.


----------



## Kolia

Fountain pen forum !?!?  ))


----------



## DiskoJoe

Janeen said:


> My interest are weddings,  sports,  outdoor events,  landscape.  I'm just starting out.  As far as cameras,  I'm looking for something that I can keep for a long while.  Not really interested in getting a "beginners" camera that I'm just going to have to upgrade a year down the road. Was sold on the Nikon d7100 UNTIL I layed eyes on the Sony a77.... WOW,  what a camera!



ust pick one or the other. They are really close anyways.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Janeen said:


> I wasnt referring to the a77 OR the d7100 as a beginners camera by no means!  I think they are both awesome cameras & can't decide between the two. I've heard both good & bad about both, which makes my decision harder!  All I've ever owned is Nikons but,  im so impressed with the a77! And you are EXACTLY RIGHT... it's NOT the camera,  it's the person!



What lenses do you have? Any sweet nikkor glass that you should hold on to? Motors are motors. But good lenses cost good money and if you have any nice lenses they stick with that brand.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Kolia said:


> You'll need a thick skin if you decide to go with Sony !  Lol
> 
> Now that the a99 is out, there is no technical limitation going with any brand. Sony might not be the easiest in term of community support for brand specific issues. Yet I haven't had any problem finding answers to my questions so far. Here or elsewhere.
> 
> Some users love to rant against Sony. But if you keep your wits and ask specific question, those same guys will give you good answers.
> 
> The a77 with its 16-50mm f2.8 is a good kit. I find that slower lens tend to be shelved eventually. The camera itself is older than the not yet available d7100.



Now on this respect I will say that I know a few locals that use sony and we are pretty tight knit. I can ask them questions about gear and get good feedback and they are usually cool about borrowing lenses for gigs. So I always advise people that when buying a camera to buy what your friends shoot so yall can borrow lenses. Things are a lot cooler that way.


----------



## rgregory1965

I have and Love my D7000

But I will tell you I started with an A65 and if Sony had more glass choices with out the need to by Ziess....id still be with them


----------



## Janeen

I bought the a77! I looked for reasons that I SHOULDN'T buy it. .. couldn't find one!  Besides,  it was pretty much love at first sight


----------



## Kolia

Janeen said:


> I bought the a77! I looked for reasons that I SHOULDN'T buy it. .. couldn't find one!  Besides,  it was pretty much love at first sight



Congrats !  Let us know how it goes. 



rgregory1965 said:


> I have and Love my D7000
> 
> But I will tell you I started with an A65 and if Sony had more glass choices with out the need to by Ziess....id still be with them



That is a strange reason considering your signature lists only Sigma lenses that are all available for the a-mount, for the same price...


----------



## goodguy

Kolia said:


> Fountain pen forum !?!? ))




The Fountain Pen Network


----------



## Janeen

I'll let you know how it's going & try to post pics soon  so much to learn!


----------



## Kolia

Janeen said:


> I'll let you know how it's going & try to post pics soon  so much to learn!



I recommend David Busche's book on the A77 to give you a head start on your camera's functions.


----------



## Janeen

I got David Taylors book


----------



## goodguy

Janeen said:


> I bought the a77! I looked for reasons that I SHOULDN'T buy it. .. couldn't find one! Besides, it was pretty much love at first sight



Thats a great camera, enjoy


----------



## Kolia

You're all set then !

Keep I'm mind that the in camera lens compensation are only applied to the jpeg images. The RAW will only get the vignetting compensation.

Which is fine. Once you shoot RAW you will want a tool like Lightroom to manage your library and it can do the lens correction.


----------



## Janeen

I have NO CLUE what you just said lol! I'm a rookie


----------



## Kolia

Lol

Read the book and you'll learn. 

Basically, no lens is perfect.  They all have some form of distortion and coloration imperfections. The good thing is lens of the same model will have the same "issue". Our camera's know what those issues are and can automatically correct our pictures. This only work with Sony brand lens and only when the camera is outputting in jpeg.


----------



## Janeen

Wow! Do you have facebook?  If so add me Janeen Welch Farmer


----------



## Kolia

Your hard to find !  I sent you a private message with my address.


----------



## Janeen

What other lens should I keep in mind to go with my 18-135? Mostly interested in real estate photography & weddings??


----------



## jfrabat

A telephoto is always nice.  Probably the SAL70300G (70mm to 300mm, F4-4.6 IIRC); or, if you can afford it, better go to the 70-300 2.8, but that's a bit too steep for my budget...


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy

Janeen said:


> What other lens should I keep in mind to go with my 18-135? Mostly interested in real estate photography & weddings??



You might try the *Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM*

Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Zoom Lens for Sony/Minolta 583205 

I have  the A77, A65, A560, & A200 and it works beautifully with all of them.


----------



## Kolia

I'd give my self some time to get used to the 18-135mm before thinking of a new lens.


----------



## skieur

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> Janeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other lens should I keep in mind to go with my 18-135? Mostly interested in real estate photography & weddings??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might try the *Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM*
> 
> Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC HSM Zoom Lens for Sony/Minolta 583205
> 
> I have the A77, A65, A560, & A200 and it works beautifully with all of them.
Click to expand...


The Sigma 18-50mm 2.8 has the advantage of Macro.


----------



## Kolia

But it's f2.8 - 4


----------



## skieur

Kolia said:


> But it's f2.8 - 4



No, it is 2.8 all the way through.


----------



## Kolia

That one isn't being made anymore.


----------



## Jinden

Janeen said:


> I bought the a77! I looked for reasons that I SHOULDN'T buy it. .. couldn't find one!  Besides,  it was pretty much love at first sight



Any update on how you are finding the A77? I am really torn between it and the Nikon 7100. I am finding it hard to find people that know much about the Sony.


----------



## goodguy

Jinden said:


> Janeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the a77! I looked for reasons that I SHOULDN'T buy it. .. couldn't find one! Besides, it was pretty much love at first sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any update on how you are finding the A77? I am really torn between it and the Nikon 7100. I am finding it hard to find people that know much about the Sony.
Click to expand...

All Sony modern DSLR cameras have the transparent mirror technology which means you loos 1/3 of stop with every picture and that means the D7100 is better then the a77 in low light situation.


----------



## Jinden

goodguy said:


> Jinden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the a77! I looked for reasons that I SHOULDN'T buy it. .. couldn't find one! Besides, it was pretty much love at first sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any update on how you are finding the A77? I am really torn between it and the Nikon 7100. I am finding it hard to find people that know much about the Sony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Sony modern DSLR cameras have the transparent mirror technology which means you loos 1/3 of stop with every picture and that means the D7100 is better then the a77 in low light situation.
Click to expand...


Is there a way to counteract this with the Sony?


----------



## goodguy

Jinden said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update on how you are finding the A77? I am really torn between it and the Nikon 7100. I am finding it hard to find people that know much about the Sony.
> 
> 
> 
> All Sony modern DSLR cameras have the transparent mirror technology which means you loos 1/3 of stop with every picture and that means the D7100 is better then the a77 in low light situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a way to counteract this with the Sony?
Click to expand...

Nope its Sony inovative design, for good and bad.


----------



## Kolia

Jinden said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jinden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update on how you are finding the A77? I am really torn between it and the Nikon 7100. I am finding it hard to find people that know much about the Sony.
> 
> 
> 
> All Sony modern DSLR cameras have the transparent mirror technology which means you loos 1/3 of stop with every picture and that means the D7100 is better then the a77 in low light situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a way to counteract this with the Sony?
Click to expand...


The HandHeld Low Light mode will take multiple exposures and recombine them for noise reduction. It works pretty well for static shoots. 

http://kolia.smugmug.com/Friends-and-Family/Pumpkin-Show-2012/i-PtnmWHs/0/L/_DSC8369-L.jpg


----------



## Jinden

Kolia said:


> Jinden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Sony modern DSLR cameras have the transparent mirror technology which means you loos 1/3 of stop with every picture and that means the D7100 is better then the a77 in low light situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to counteract this with the Sony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The HandHeld Low Light mode will take multiple exposures and recombine them for noise reduction. It works pretty well for static shoots.
> 
> http://kolia.smugmug.com/Friends-and-Family/Pumpkin-Show-2012/i-PtnmWHs/0/L/_DSC8369-L.jpg
Click to expand...


Thats a great photo is that your wife and baby? Most of my low light shooting would be inside a house, curtains closed and warm lighting from lamps etc


----------



## Kolia

Wife and son. Thanks.

The a77 isn't the best at noise reduction when shooting RAW. I don't know how it compares with the Nikon tho. 

Either camera will be limited by the kit lens when shooting indoors. Plan on getting a faster lens.


----------



## Kolia

Keep in mind that 1/3 of a stop means 1/6 of the light. The same difference between shooting at 1/50 vs 1/60 second.  Having the image stabilization in the Sony body will mean that you will have the opportunity to shoot at a slower speed. 

So although it is a limitation, it's not that big of an issue.


----------



## skieur

Kolia said:


> Wife and son. Thanks.
> 
> The a77 isn't the best at noise reduction when shooting RAW. I don't know how it compares with the Nikon tho.
> 
> Either camera will be limited by the kit lens when shooting indoors. Plan on getting a faster lens.



The Nikon has slightly more noise at ISO 1600 according to test shots.  The A77 because it has no flipping mirror makes possible handheld shots at slower shutter speeds since there is no mirror vibration, which compensates for the 1/3 stop less light.  Burst shooting by the way tends to stop action at slightly slower shutter speeds than single shot.

Of course, if you are shooting fast moving kids indoors, a flash with a diffuser may be the best option.


----------

